# Haunted Florida theater



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://m.tcpalm.com/news/2009/sep/28/at-sunrise-theatre-things-did-go-bump-in-the/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least it appears to be benign and not some disgruntled former actor


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a friend who is a paranormal investigator and he invited me with him to a supposedly haunted old school house. He said he was'nt able to get to permision to visit but was assured it was quite abandoned and it would be ok to investigate there. When i found out we had to break in, i told him no thanks i would only go if we had permision from the authorities. So i am waiting to go check out a graveyard with him.


----------

